# water fruits



## pringada

Hi again
Could anyone let me know what "water fruits" are?  Is this a way to name watermelon, melon, etc.? Or is it something totally different? 
It is for a text about wine and cocktails, and this apparently is a part of a cocktail...
Or does it just mean "frutas jugosas"?


----------



## gengo

I've never heard this term.  What is the exact context in which it appears?


----------



## pringada

It lists different types of products to be used in cocktails:
- exotic
- red fruits
- water fruits
etc.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hi pringada,

I'm afraid I must echo gengo, I've never heard of "water fruits", perhaps it's not US English?


----------



## pringada

Well actually it is a document written in English, from a French company... so... I guess I will bet on "frutas jugosas" and, as we say in Spanish, "que sea lo que Dios quiera"...


----------



## gengo

pringada said:


> It lists different types of products to be used in cocktails:
> - exotic
> - red fruits
> - water fruits
> etc.



That is a very strange list.  What does exotic mean in that context?  And why was it necessary to have a separate category for red fruits, but not fruits of other colors?

I agree with Aloof that this doesn't look like native English, at least not from the limited context you've given.

Your guess of "frutas jugosas" sounds reasonable, but I'm afraid it doesn't make much sense to me.  That is, why would you want to specify that juicy fruits be used in cocktails?  They would be rather messy if added on the outside (on a toothpick, etc.), and they would cloud the liquid if added on the inside.


----------



## pringada

You are totally right, however that is all the context I have. And yest, it sound silly to specify that a fruit is "jugosa" - except if it was to make a difference with non-juicy fruits such as banana... anyway it does not make much sense, but apparently the outer world thinks we are not only translators but fortune tellers....


----------



## gengo

I contacted a French friend and asked him about this, but he said that fruits d'eau makes no sense to him, either.  Watermelon in French is melon d'eau, but that seems to be an unlikely mistake here.

Perhaps you should examine the tea leaves in the bottom of your cup, to see if the other world has any information...

Good luck!


----------



## pringada

_Hélas _I do not drink tea, I am more the coffee kind... should I kill a chicken and study its guts?....


----------



## Argieman

gengo said:


> I contacted a French friend and asked him about this, but he said that fruits d'eau makes no sense to him, either.  Watermelon in French is melon d'eau, but that seems to be an unlikely mistake here.
> 
> Perhaps you should examine the tea leaves in the bottom of your cup, to see if the other world has any information...
> 
> Good luck!


Gengo, "red fruits" is often used here to call strawberries, cherries, plums, etc. Thinking in cocktails (don´t think I´m a drunk!  ) I´d think it refers to citrus, like oranges or lemons


----------



## gengo

Argieman said:


> Gengo, "red fruits" is often used here to call strawberries, cherries, plums, etc. Thinking in cocktails, I´d think it refers to citrus, like oranges or lemons



I certainly know what red fruits are, but are you saying that in Buenos Aires people routinely say frutas rojas to refer to fruits used in cocktails?  That would surprise me.

And oranges and lemons are certainly not red fruits.  Maraschino cherries are commonly used in cocktails, but why lump them into the odd category of "red fruits"?


----------



## jilar

Probablemente en francés sea "_fruits juteuses_" = frutas jugosas = juicy fruits.
Pero no han sabido traducir correctamente de francés a inglés el concepto "jugoso" y han simplificado con "de agua" o "acuoso" (water)


----------



## duvija

gengo- 'frutos rojos' in Uruguay too. Drives me nuts. - helado de frutos rojos, mermelada de frutos rojos, cheesecake de frutos rojos. (grosellas, frutillas, frambuesas, etc.)
It's 'frutos' and not 'frutas' (got lexified as masculine)


----------



## Argieman

gengo said:


> I certainly know what red fruits are, but are you saying that in Buenos Aires people routinely say frutas rojas to refer to fruits used in cocktails?  That would surprise me.
> 
> And oranges and lemons are certainly not red fruits.  Maraschino cherries are commonly used in cocktails, but why lump them into the odd category of "red fruits"?


I´m sorry! I think I did not express well what I wanted to say. Frutos rojos is used to call that fruits, but I didn´t want to say they are frecuently used in cocktails. I know just one, the "strawberry fizz" though I´m not a fan of it.
Linking water fruits with cocktails, I guess (just guess) that they meant citrus. Orange and lemon juice are quite frequently mixed with booze. I love gin tonic with a touch of lemon juice...


----------



## pringada

Hi everybody

Just to let you all know, I finally obtained the original document to be translated (I only had the MateCAT version of it...) and yes, "water fruits" were watermelon, honeydew melon and melon. How fun to give them such a name...


----------



## aloofsocialite

"How fun*n**y *to give them such a name..." 

I agree! The quirks of translating!


----------



## pringada

Yeah.... I don't know what was I thinking about... Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Moritzchen

Is there a collective term for honeydews, cantaloupes and watermelons?


----------



## pringada

Not that Iknow of, this was the first time I heard them called "water fruits". I never heard of any special name for this type of fruits in Spanish.


----------



## Moritzchen

Ya sé pringada. La pregunta original es tuya.
 Preguntaba más que nada a los angloparlantes nativos para ver si nos pueden dar una manito.


----------



## gengo

Moritzchen said:


> Is there a collective term for honeydew *melon*s, cantaloupes and watermelons?



Yes:  melons.

I know that can be confusing to Spanish speakers, since melón is more specific in Spanish, and often refers to cantaloupe.


----------



## pringada

Es que le voy cogiendo el gusto a esto del forum, y se me van los dedos... Además, me pierdo entre tantos participantes y no sé quién es quién. Supongo que será debido a la edad, cuando era joven esto no me ocurría (como tantas otras cosas, jejeje...)



gengo said:


> Yes:  melons.



I'll take your word for it, though I never heard any Spanish-speaker saying "melon" when he meant to say "sandía". But as said, I take your word for it and will have my ears wide open from now on.


----------



## gengo

pringada said:


> I'll take your word for it, though I never heard any Spanish-speaker saying "melon" when he meant to say "sandía". But as said, I take your word for it and will have my ears wide open from now on.



Please see the addition I made to post #21, and note that melon (English) is not always the same as melón.  The following is common in English.

Ex.
-Look at this watermelon I grew.
-Wow, that is the biggest melon I've ever seen.
-Yes, I love growing cantaloupe, too.
-You really like melons!


----------



## aloofsocialite

I agree with gengo. In English the general category is "melons", although in Spanish melón is a specific type of melon, as he said.


----------



## Moritzchen

pringada said:


> Hi again
> Could anyone let me know what "water fruits" are?...






gengo said:


> Yes:  melons...


Ya está!


----------



## pringada

I see what you mean, many thanks for the explanation. It is nice to enlarge one's knowledge of foreign languages (especially if one makes a living out of it...)

*aloofsocialite*: What a relief! I thought I had been deaf for the last 65 years...


----------



## aloofsocialite

I constantly find out on these forums that my hearing isn't quite what I figured it was.


----------



## k-in-sc

(On the other hand, this is the oldest you've ever been in your whole life )

Melons (all kinds): frutas rastreras?
In English, we say they grow on "vines," but apparently that is a misnomer, I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## pringada

k-in-sc said:


> (On the other hand, this is the oldest you've ever been in your whole life )



Well I can tell you made my day. Thanks for the support...

If I am not wrong, the melon plants are "rastreras" (meaning they "crawl", they do not grow high), but not the fruits. But as said, I might be wrong. Hopefully someone wiser can shed some light on this particular point.


----------



## jilar

En español no está en el habla común, pero existe un nombre que las engloba, referido al tipo de fruto: pepónides
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepónide
Si os fijáis el pepino (no lo consideramos una fruta sino más bien una hortaliza) está en el mismo grupo que el melón, la sandía, ...

Y las plantas serían las cucurbitáceas las que engloban a melón, sandía, ...

Me pregunto si en ese concepto de "frutas de agua" podrían considerar las peras. Cuando están en su punto, son todo agua


----------



## k-in-sc

Pringada, you're right that the plants, not the fruits, are "rastreras." (And sorry to spoil your day )
Jilar, watermelons and other melons are cucurbits, but so are cucumbers (as you point out), squashes and gourds.
I vote for translating it as "sandías y melones."


----------



## pringada

I fully agree that "sandías y melones" is the correct translation. Ashame I already delivered the translation stating "frutas jugosas". Ah well...


----------



## Jaime Bien

Jugosas hay muchas frutas, no sólo el melón y la sandía. Creo que "frutas acuosas", en el sentido de abundantes en agua, es más apropiado.


----------



## pringada

Tienes razón, pero como digo ya he entregado la traducción. Lo tendré presente en el futuro. Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## duvija

Tarde pero "melons". Costó pero salió...


----------



## k-in-sc

Sandía counts as a melon?


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Sandía counts as a melon?



Yes, absolutely (in Eng. of course)


----------



## k-in-sc

I meant in Sp., that's what we're translating


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> I meant in Sp., that's what we're translating



Then you should have written 'melón'. With the tilde...


----------



## Moritzchen

OH! The girls are having some fun!
_


pringada said:



			It lists different types of products to be used in cocktails:
 - exotic 
 - red fruits
 - water fruits
 etc.
		
Click to expand...

Exóticos
frutos rojos
Melones y sandias.
_


----------



## duvija

Si, separemos los melones de las sandías, aunque 'frutas de agua' me suena a diurético...


----------

